# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Πρόβλημα με καταγραφικό hikvision

## paulk

Σήμερα άρχισε να ακούγετε ενα μπιμπ μπιμπ απο το καταγραφικό και κάτω μου έβγαζε ένα θαυμαστικό.
πάτησα πάνω του και μου έβγαλε ενα πίνακα και έλεγε απόπειρα παράνομης σύνδεσης.
Άλλαξα κωδικό και σταμάτησε ..
Το θέμα είναι οτι τους κωδικούς τους έχω μόνο εγώ και κανένας άλλος.
και το πρόγραμμα είναι περασμένο μόνο στο pc μου και στο κινητό μου.
Πήγα στις πληροφορίες και μου έβγαζε οτι η χρήση δικτύου είναι στο 70% χωρίς να είμαι εγώ συνδεμένος και μετά πήγα στις πληροφορίες συμβάντων και μου έβγαλε έναν πίνακα.
και το όνομα αλλάζει συνέχεια..απο  admin σε illegal usernam

Τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό ξέρεις κανένας;;

----------


## ^Active^

Αν το εχεις με dyndns και βγενει προς τα εξω καποιος το εχει βρει και προσπαθει να σπασει τον κωδικο για να μπει . Δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα.

----------


## paulk

σε dydns το έχω ..
βασικά σήμερα τον έσπασε και μπήκε γιατί μου έβγαζε οτι είναι κάποιος συνδεμένος.
και τι μπορώ να κάνω σε αυτή την περίπτωση ;;

----------


## plouf

αλλαζεις κωδικους και dyndns ονομα ....?

----------


## paulk

πφφ... κωδικούς άλλαξα...αν είναι θα αλλάξω και το domain.
για domain να βάλω κάτι (δύσκολο) δηλαδή συνεργειο@#145αλλαγή98!&;;
αλλά άλλαξα τον κωδικό του user όχι του admin.
και πως τα βρισκουν και για πιον λόγο να μπουν..
τι να δούνε εμένα που δουλεύω ;;

----------


## Gloster

Προφανώς αυτός που βρήκε πληροφορίες για το dyndns έχει πρόσβαση στο WiFi σου. Οι κωδικοί στο router σου είναι admin /admin? 

Στάλθηκε από το K6000 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

επειδή είναι συνεργείο για κωδικό έχω βάλει την επωνυμία στο wifi. 
και για να μπω το ρουτερ είναι τα εργοστασιακά.
cytauser 
cytauser
ναι αλλά πιος θα κάτσει να μπει να βρει απο το wifi το dydns και να μπει...
και να κάτσει να χακαρι τους κωδικούς ..

----------


## plouf

ισως να ειναι απλα ξεχασμενη συσκευη του χρηστη που την εχε ιξεχασει ΠΡΙΝ αλλαξει τον κωδικο

----------


## paulk

η ip είναι εξωτερική..
όλες οι συσκεύες κλειστές ήταν..
το πc στο σπίτι και το κινητό μου..
μόνο απο αυτά τα δύο μπαίνω

πφφ τι να πω...
αύριο θα αλλάξω και το domain και ελπίζω να μην ξαναμπεί.
αλλά δεν μπορω να καταλάβω την λογική τους ...ωραία μπήκε και τι θα δει το μαγαζί ;;

----------


## paulk

απο την στιγμή που μπαίνει στο καταγραφικό μπορεί να μπει και στο pc του μαγαζιού και του σπιτιού;;

----------


## panosvin

και σε εγκατασταση με hik μου εχει τυχει.Και στο εξωτερικο
I have been getting alot of illegal login alerts on my HikVision cameras, and I am not quite sure why. Looking at the logs I can see the illegal logins are from remote host 37.72.28.53 and IP address which is not recognised on my local network. Doing a quick search on google shows this is from Spain?

Anyone able to advise whether this is a potential risk i.e. someone is trying to hack into the cameras? Below is the logs:

Time Major Type Minor Type Channel No. Local/Remote User Remote Host IP 
1 2016-10-05 17:12:39 Information System Running State 
2 2016-10-05 17:12:49 Information System Running State 
3 2016-10-05 17:22:55 Exception Illegal Login admin 37.72.28.53 
4 2016-10-05 17:22:56 Exception Illegal Login admin 37.72.28.53 
5 2016-10-05 17:22:57 Exception Illegal Login admin 37.72.28.53 
6 2016-10-05 17:22:58 Exception Illegal Login admin 37.72.28.53

----------


## paulk

οπότε το έχουν κάνει σύστημα...τα χακάρουν και μπαίνουν..
απλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την λογικής τους..
σε μένα τι θα δουν..
αύριο θα αλλάξω το domain για να είμαι σύγουρος..
το θέμα είναι να μην μπει στο pc γιατί κάνω πληρωμές online και φοβάμαι να μην γίνει τίποτα

----------


## ^Active^

Αντιμετωπισα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα πριν καιρο. Ειχα ενα dyndns τις μορφης dvrdns.org αλλα ηταν ξεχασμενο απο ενα παλιο dvr που ειχα και ηταν ανοιχτο στο router. Προσφατα συνδεσα ενα mikrotik wifi routerboard και κατα λαθος επεσε στην Ip που ειχα το καταγραφικο και το mikrotik βγηκε στο internet. Ο τυπος λοιπον πιστευοντας οτι ειναι καταγραφικο προσπαθουσε με bruteforce να το χακαρει. Στο dyndns μην διαλεγετε ποτε το domain dvrdns.org ειναι κραχτης.

----------


## paulk

το παλιό dydns ήταν dvrdydns.com να το κάνω πάλι έτσι ;;

----------


## paulk

Και απο την στιγμή που μπαίνει στο καταφραφικό μπορεί να μπει μέσω ρουτερ και στο πσ?
Το ρωτάω γιατί στο pc έχω το πελατολόγιο με όλα τα στοιχεία ..μην γίνει τίποτα και βγουν στην φόρα..

----------


## paulk

> και σε εγκατασταση με hik μου εχει τυχει.Και στο εξωτερικο
> I have been getting alot of illegal login alerts on my HikVision cameras, and I am not quite sure why. Looking at the logs I can see the illegal logins are from remote host 37.72.28.53 and IP address which is not recognised on my local network. Doing a quick search on google shows this is from Spain?
> 
> Anyone able to advise whether this is a potential risk i.e. someone is trying to hack into the cameras? Below is the logs:
> 
> Time Major Type Minor Type Channel No. Local/Remote User Remote Host IP 
> 1 2016-10-05 17:12:39 Information System Running State 
> 2 2016-10-05 17:12:49 Information System Running State 
> 3 2016-10-05 17:22:55 Exception Illegal Login admin 37.72.28.53 
> ...



και τι έκανες..άλλαξε κωδικό και domain;;

----------


## panosvin

αλλαξα κωδικους στο router
ip kai portes.
Aπο τοτε δεν μου ξαναπε τιποτα αλλα και κατι να γινει σιγα μην κοιταει τα log in

----------


## panosvin

kαι πως τυζινει στα hik;
στσ κινεζικα που κανω εγω εισαγωγη δουλευουν με xmeye δεν εχει γινει ποτε τιποτα

----------


## Gloster

> kαι πως τυζινει στα hik;
> στσ κινεζικα που κανω εγω εισαγωγη δουλευουν με xmeye δεν εχει γινει ποτε τιποτα



27 συσκευές DVR-NVR της Hikvision εγκατεστημενα για την χρονιά 2016 και κανένα πρόβλημα ποτέ με λογαριασμούς Dyndns, όπως και με διαφορά καταγραφηκα TVT, DAHUA, PROVISION. 


Στάλθηκε από το K6000 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

Εγώ μάλλον έπεσα στην περίπτωση   τι να πω..πάντως απο χθες δεν είχα άλλο κρούσμα..

----------


## di_tia

Παυλο πολυ σημαντικο εκτος απο κωδικους να αλλαζουμε http port απο 8900 και πανω

----------


## paulk

θα τα αλλάξω και αυτά..
πριν 10 λεπτά πάλι μου έβγαλε ειδοποίηση για απόπειρα.
θα αλλάξω domain και πόρτες

----------


## paulk

στο domain τι κατάληξη να βάλω ;;;

----------


## di_tia

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα παίξει ρόλο η κατάληξη του domain. Πιθανόν κάτι έγινε με το wifi σου όπως είπε και κάποιος άλλος ή κάποιος έκατσε στο pc σου. Οπότε είχε όλα τα στοιχεία που χρειάζεται. Άλλαξε με σειρά  pass σε wifi,router, dyndns,dvr και ολα ports καθώς και μία επιλογή στο dvr ρυθμισεις δικτύου upnp καντη disable

----------


## di_tia

Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να το είχες καταχωρημένο στο hikonline με λογαριασμό άλλου;

----------


## paulk

ωραία θα τα κάνω αυτά που είπες μόλις μπορέσω..
ναι σε λογαριασμό άλλου είναι περασμένο το serial number του καταγραφικού.
του τεχνικού που μου το πέρασε..
και του έχω πει πόσες φορές να το διαγράψει για να το περάσω εγώ σε δικό μου λογαριασμό αλλά όλο το ξεχνάει.
τον πήρα τηλ να του πω οτι μου βγάζει το μήνυμα παράνομης σύνδεσης και δεν ξέρει να μου πει γιατιί γίνετε αυτό..
κα το dydns ατός το έχει δημιουργήσει και τους κωδικούς αυτός τους έχει..
θα τον πω να μου αλλάξει τους κωδικούς και αν δεν το κάνει, θα κάνω έναν λογαριασμό στο dydns θα κάνω καινούριο domain και τέλος..

----------


## aktis

Αν μπήκε ήδη μια φορά στο καταγραφικό σου ,( να μπήκε , όχι να έκανε απόπειρες )  ο πιθανότερος στόχος ειναι να πειράξει το firmware και να κάνει το καταγραφικό σου bot για επιθέσεις Denial DNS . 
Καλύτερα να κάνεις restore το εργοστασιακό firmware απο την αρχή και να αλλάξεις κωδικούς πριν το ξανασυνδέσεις στο δίκτυο και  ακόμα καλύτερα βαλτο σε VPN δίκτυο που να έχεις πρόσβαση μόνο εσυ

----------


## paulk

Ε ρε που έχω μπλέξει με αυτο το καταγραφικό.
Θα τον κάνω επαναφορά ρυθμίσων..
Θα αλλάξουν οι κωδικοί στους εργοστασιακούς και του admin ?
Vpn εννοείς δικό μου λογαριασμό στο dydns?
Αν ναι μπορείς να μου πεις τα βήματα να φτιάξω ένα γιατι δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ  .
Για την επαναφορά έχει 3 επιλογές.
1.επαναφορά προεπιλογών
2.εργοστασιακές προεπολογές
3.επαφορά αδρανούς κατάστασης.
Πιο να πατήσω?

----------


## paulk

Καλά δεν παίζονται...απο τις δεκα παρά μου βγάζει παράνομη σύνδεση.
Πειτε μου τι πρέπει να κάνω για να ανοίξω λογαριασμό στο dydns?

----------


## plouf

εκανεσ τιποτα ? αλαξες το dyndns ?
μετα τη ναλαγη ονοματος εκανες  reboot το ρουτερ για να παρεις αλλη ΙΡ ?

----------


## paulk

καλημέρα..οχι δεν το άλλαξα.
το domain το είχε κάνει ο τεχνικός και δεν έχω πρόσβαση για να το αλλάξω..
γιαυτό θέλω να κάνω καινούριο λογαριασμό στο dydns και να κάνω άλλο domain για να έχω πρόσβαση μόνο εγώ..
άλλαξα κωδικό στο ρούτερ, στο wifi και στο καταγραφικό αλλά πάλι μπήκανε..

----------


## vasilllis

εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα προβληματα αρχισαν οταν αλλαξες τους κωδικους.Μαλλον προσπαθει να μπει ο τεχνικος και βρισκει αλλαγμενους τους κωδικους.

----------


## Prezonautis

Γιατί δεν βάζεις τα Mac Address από το κινητό σου και τον υπολογιστή που μπαίνεις?
Τα time out πόσο τα έχεις κατέβασέ τα.
LoginACC.jpgMAC.jpg

----------


## paulk

Τον κωδικό του admin δεν το έχω ..τον είπα να μου τον δωσει να τον αλλάξω και μου είπε οτι αν τον αλλάξω θα πρέπει να τα ρυθμίσουμε όλα απο την αρχή.
Άλλαξα του user και σταμάτησαν για λίγες μέρες.
Αυτο με τις προσπάθειες ποθ το βρίσκω μέσα απο το καταγραφικό?
Το ιντερνετ το ξύλωσα πριν απο 10 λεπτά ...ακόμη μέσα ήταν αυτός..
Αυτο με την  mac θα έχω πρόβλημα μήπως μπει στο pc του σπιτιού ??ακόμη και για το μαγαζί φοβάμαι μην μπει στο pc και να κάνει αχταρμά..

----------


## plouf

τι ενοείς οτι "ξυλωσες το ιντερνετ και ηταν ακομα μεσα αυτος" ? . . . . μαλλον κατι αλλο συμβαινει

ακομα και στη περιπτωση που "τα εχει ολα ο τεχνικος" γιατι δεν ζητας απο αυτον να σου το αλαξει και να σου κανει νέο ?

----------


## paulk

Απο τις 10 το βράδυ είναι μέσα ..
Πριν λίγη ώρα Έβγαλα το ethernet του καταγραφικού για να τον πετάξω έξω  
Ο τεχνικός Είπε θα έερθει αάυριο να δει τι θα κάνουμε..δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη μαζι του.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει στο πσ του μαγαζιού?

----------


## Prezonautis

> Τον κωδικό του admin δεν το έχω ..τον είπα να μου τον δωσει να τον αλλάξω και μου είπε οτι αν τον αλλάξω θα πρέπει να τα ρυθμίσουμε όλα απο την αρχή.



Εεεε? Μ@λ@κιες... τον κωδικό θα αλλάξεις δεν θα πατήσεις "Default Settings"...





> Αυτο με τις προσπάθειες ποθ το βρίσκω μέσα απο το καταγραφικό?



Δες την φωτογραφία και θα καταλάβεις.





> Αυτο με την  mac θα έχω πρόβλημα μήπως μπει στο pc του σπιτιού ??ακόμη και για το μαγαζί φοβάμαι μην μπει στο pc και να κάνει αχταρμά..



Παίζει και το σενάριο να έχεις Virus-Trojan στο κινητό σου ή στον υπολογιστή.

----------


## paulk

Αυτός έτσι μου είπε για τον κωδικό
..αυριο αν αν έρθει θα τους κρατήσω εγώ τους κωδικούς.
Απο τον κινητό δεν μπαίνω ποτε..απο το pc μόνο και αυτό το έχω σκανάρει με πόσα anti virus.
Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον λόγο που το κάνουν αυτό...όλο το βράδυ ήταν συνδεμένος... τι να δει στις 10 το βραδυ...
Εγώ φοβάμαι μην μπει σε κανένα πσ .ειδικά του μαγαζιού που έχω όλο το πελατολόγιο

----------


## paulk

Ηρθε σήμερα...μου έδωσε τον κωδικό απο τον admin και τον άλλαξα..
Άλλαξα και του user.
Το domain  αφήσαμε το ίδιο απλά αλλάξαμε μερικά γράμματα.
Τις πόρτες δεν της αλλάξαμε.
Έκανα και αυτό με την ασφάλεια που είπατε πιο πάνω, με τις προσπάθειες σύνδεσης.
Απλά αυτό με την ασφάλεια στο pc του μαγαζιού το είχε στις επιλογές.μπαίνω με την ip. Ενώ απο το σπίτι μπαίνω με το domain και δεν μου το έχεις στις επιλογές.

Ενεργοποιήσαμε και το  ddns στο ρουτερ για να μπορεί να αλλάζει αυτόματα την ip.
Τώρα θα δούμε τι θα γίνει ..μακάρι να μην έχω πρόβλημα απο εδω και πέρα.

----------


## paulk

Επιπλέον ενεργοποιήσαμε το DMZ HOST  και βάλαμε την ip του καταγραφικού.
Ενεργοποιήσαμε το Anti-hacking το βάλαμε στο low.
Ειπατε να απενεργοποιήσω το upnp απο το καταγραφικό, δεν το έχω κάνει.
Να το απενεργοποιήσω?
Upnp έχει και στο ρουτερ και ειναι ενεργοποιημένο...

----------


## paulk

> Παυλο πολυ σημαντικο εκτος απο κωδικους να αλλαζουμε http port απο 8900 και πανω



την πόρτα http πρέπει να αλλάξω ή την πόρτα του σερβερ;;

----------


## paulk

Χθες είχα και άλλο κρουσμα....θα αλλάξω τις πόρτες να δω τι θα γίνει...

----------


## her

Γειά σας. Σε πολλά DVR Hikvision όταν κάνουμε απομακρυσμένη αναπαραγωγή μέσω του ivms4200 (μέσω cloud) δεν δουλεύει το fast forward.

Ξέρει κάποιος πώς λύνεται;

----------


## aktis

Παύλο , τώρα το είδα ...  Όταν λες ενεργοποίησες το DMZ , εννοούσες όντως αυτό ;
 To DMZ κάνει το router σουρωτήρι , συστήνεται να αποφεύγεται !

An external network node can access only what is exposed in the DMZ, while the rest of the organization's network is firewalled.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMZ_(computing)

Ηρακλή , δεν είμαι hik fan , αλλά συνήθως στο fast forward  μεγαλώνει το bandwidth στα δεδομένα που στέλνουν τα καταγραφικά ,
μήπως είναι αυτό ;

----------


## her

> Ηρακλή , δεν είμαι hik fan , αλλά συνήθως στο fast forward  μεγαλώνει το bandwidth στα δεδομένα που στέλνουν τα καταγραφικά ,
> μήπως είναι αυτό ;



Κοίταξε, πράγματι έτσι είναι. Σε άλλα καταγραφικα νομίζω γίνεται. Ακόμα και με πολύ καλές ταχύτητες ίντερνετ δεν το κάνει. Να ρίξω την ανάλυση; 
Είναι πρόβλημα.

----------


## paulk

> Παύλο , τώρα το είδα ...  Όταν λες ενεργοποίησες το DMZ , εννοούσες όντως αυτό ;
>  To DMZ κάνει το router σουρωτήρι , συστήνεται να αποφεύγεται !
> 
> An external network node can access only what is exposed in the DMZ, while the rest of the organization's network is firewalled.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMZ_(computing)



Μετά απο 3 χρόνια χαχα, δεν πειράζει.
Το dmz είχα ενεργοποιήσει, μόλις το έκλεισα και άνοιξα μόνο μια πόρτα τότε το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.. Απο τότε έχω αλλάξει και καταγραφικό και σε αυτό μόνο μια πόρτα έχω ανοίξει.

Το μόνο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω τώρα είναι στο καταγραφικό του σπιτιού μου (hikvision DS-7204hqhi-k1) .΄Οταν συνδέομαι απομακρυσμένα, ενώ έχω ρυθμίσει το substream στα 600kbps,η εικόνα κάνει σπασίματα, κολλάει μερικά δευτερόλεπτα,τι εννοώ, περπατάς, κολλάει και όταν ξανα έρχεται η εικόνα σε δείχνει όταν έχεις φτάσει στην άλλη άκρη. 

Στο καταγραφικό που έχω στο κατάστημα δεν το κάνει αυτό η εικόνα είναι ομαλή, δεν κολλάει καθόλου.

Στο σπίτι έχω vodofone 16-17Mbps, ενώ στο κατάστημα μου έχω 15mbps. 
Εχω κάνει πόσες δοκιμές με την ανάλυση αλλά συνεχίζει να κολλάει. Έχω αλλάξει ethernet μήπως έφταιγε και αυτό αλλά τίποτα.

----------


## aktis

Αφού έχεις πρόβλημα , ρίξε και άλλο το bitrate . Εναλλακτικά , κανε τράμπα τα καταγραφικά να σιγουρευτείς οτι δεν φταίει το δίκτυο σπίτι σου 
Το bitrate δεν είναι σταθερό , όταν έχεις κίνηση λογικά έχεις περισσότερη πληροφορία που στέλνει το καταγραφικό ( εκτός αν έβαλες CBR ) .  Τις ρυθμίσεις τις κάνουμε για τις δυσμενέστερες συνθήκες , όχι για τις συνηθισμένες .

----------

